# Can someone recommend a good translucent face powder?



## luvsic (Jul 9, 2009)

I tried doing a search but there's a million posts for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I was at the mall where a MAC is today...why didn't I swing by?? *sigh* 

I contour my face every day - my nose and my cheekbones. I need a translucent powder that will make it not BUDGE, even after I swear at the gym or go to class all day (if there's one possible out there!) Any recs? 

I am a little poor, but will spend the money if I have to. Drugstore brand is preferred. Also, do I need a brush to go with this? What kind? 

TIA!


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jul 9, 2009)

Covergirl has some good translucent powders.  I usually use a mini travel kabuki brush to buff on powders.


----------



## nichollecaren (Jul 9, 2009)

I highly recommend MAC Blot


----------



## Skin*Deep (Jul 9, 2009)

I like the MAC prep and Prime finishing powder


----------



## AdrianUT (Jul 9, 2009)

Prescriptives Virtual Matte, if your skin is on the oily side.


----------



## luvsic (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks so much ladies!! I will look into all of those!

Remember, this is not really for reducing shine or anything...this is for making makeup stick!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am going to stop at target tomorrow to see what I can find.


----------



## tokidoki1825 (Jul 9, 2009)

I LOVE NYC Smooth Skin powder,  I use it all the time, and it really works, even though it's dirt cheap ($1.99) It's translucent, kind of mattifying, and gives a nice kind of smooth look.

I don't know if it's the BEST thing for setting makeup, but I think it's worth a try, especially if you want something cheap that you can use often. Oh and there's a loose powder version too if you prefer that. I use it with a regular powder brush or kabuki. 

Here are a few MUA reviews.


----------



## kittykit (Jul 9, 2009)

I've never tried any drugstore brands for face powder but I love MAC Prep+Prime and MUFE HD Microfinish Powder. I wear makeup to work and go to the gym after that, sweat a lot but my makeup still stays.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 9, 2009)

I get really sweaty and gross when I sweat, and so far the only thing I've found that makes my blush/contour really stick is the revlon colorstay foundation...I use that (for oily/combo skin), put on the blush and contour, and then set and buff everything out with MUFE HD powder (which I will never leave the house without). GL!


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_I highly recommend MAC Blot
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 9, 2009)

I really really like Rimmel's Stay Matte powder.  I find you can use it in two ways, firstly under your foundation and then over your foundation and nothing budges.


----------



## ladyJ (Jul 9, 2009)

I recommend MAC transparent powder. I'm sorry I can't recommend a drugstore brand cause I don't know of any. But you should check out the MAC one.


----------



## Stephy171 (Jul 9, 2009)

ok so not drugstore but this is the best i've ever tried my makeup stays flawless even after a night out clubbin!! 

its MUFE HD powder... it is pricey but well worth it and a little goes a LONG way


----------



## carlycase (Jul 11, 2009)

I looked for a very long time for a good setting powder. My problem was the were all to white looking (I'm a nc42) even after sayin it was invisible or would look good for a little while or then I'd be shiny for sweating an hour later (I'm a waitress so I get very hot and it takes a toll on my makeup!) about a year ago I found Laura mercier translucent setting powder and I've never used anything else since! It's not too expensive and the huge jar lasts forever! Hth


----------



## Susanne (Jul 11, 2009)

MUFE HD powder or MAC Blot Powder


----------



## luvsic (Jul 12, 2009)

Thank you ladies!

Do I need to purchase a brush to apply this powder with or do you recommend one? I don't really trust the powder pat they give you, I'd rather apply with a brush...


----------



## blindpassion (Jul 12, 2009)

Mufe Hd.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 12, 2009)

i really like mac's prep and prime powder and i use the 134 brush or my 182 brush to apply it.


----------



## mochaloca (Jul 13, 2009)

Laura Mercier Translucent Powder


----------



## yodagirl (Jul 13, 2009)

I love the MUFE HD Powder


----------

